# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  LIVE from Jamaica RHP TV  12 noon to 3 pm Every Wednesday

## Rhodesresort

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/rhodes-hall-tv

----------


## Rhodesresort

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/rhodes-hall-tv

LIVE CHAT AND WATCH RHODES HALL JAMAICA LIVE

----------

